# [Very Urgent] Need a Business Laptop Suggestion for ₹70k max



## ratul (Jun 22, 2015)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*
   ₹70000 max. Lesser the better.*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*   Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen*


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?
*
   Purely official work.*

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

  Must have *TPM*, as this would be an official laptop, rest the best configuration within the budget, Thinkpads are one's supporting TPM for eg.

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*a. Like: Any
b. Dislike: Apple*


6) Anything else you would like to say?

    Screen resolution *Doesn't Matter*
    Battery back up *Longer, the better*
    Purchase place *Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam)
    Also should have good build quality.*


----------



## $hadow (Jun 23, 2015)

I was going to suggest mac but since it is listed as a dislike going with a thinkpad is your best option and along that thinkpad service is out of the world. They are so prompt for the business laptop owners that your work might some times be done in less than a day.


----------



## ratul (Jun 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I was going to suggest mac but since it is listed as a dislike going with a thinkpad is your best option and along that thinkpad service is out of the world. They are so prompt for the business laptop owners that your work might some times be done in less than a day.



thanks, but could you suggest the exact model, all i could find was L440, which has TPM, but a not so powerful configuration.


----------



## Night-Rider (Jun 23, 2015)

T440 would be suitable for your needs. I am using that laptop as an office laptop. It's good. But I think it may shoot up the budget by 5-10k. If required you can choose T430.


----------



## ratul (Jun 23, 2015)

Night-Rider said:


> T440 would be suitable for your needs. I am using that laptop as an office laptop. It's good. But I think it may shoot up the budget by 5-10k. If required you can choose T430.



thanks, but max budget is ₹70k, can you provide a link where i can get T430 at that price?


----------



## Night-Rider (Jun 24, 2015)

Just checked and found out that the T430 is out of stock everywhere. Inquire about the price of L450 and see if you can get a good deal.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

you won't find T430 anywhere. Better see if you can increase your budget and try to get t440p or x250. Personally I would pick x250 it is a super classy laptop with lenovo great think pad service.


----------



## ratul (Jun 25, 2015)

thanks guys, it was very urgent and as no good configuration laptops with TPM were inside our budget, we have decided to wait until we get the approval for increased budget. Will look into Thinkpad series then, thanks for all your suggestions.


----------

